# commuting from spain to uk



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all

we are seriuosly considering leaving UK and moving to Spain with 4 young kids - really had enough of UK 

Very early stages but is it practical to commute from spain flying monday to uk and returning thursday?

we are looking at Valencia area 

any one know costs of flying per year and can you get a annual air ticket?

sorry if this has been asked before - i did look but can`t find a answer!

Is anyone else doing this?

Thankyou


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You need to specify which airport. Valencia airport is restricted as regards flights. 
Flight prices vary a lot depending on so many things. Presently, cosistently Ryanair are cheapest for us from Alicante to Birmingham, but even now the price is just over €200 for two in August. I'm not aware of an annual air ticket. You can reduce costs by getting a Ryanair credit card ... that means you wont have to pay the admin charge I believe.

Alicante to Gandia is about 1 hr 15 mins, and then from Gandia to Valencia for instance, its another 55 minutes.

Valencia is a big area, so you'd need to be more specific ... and as I said, the airport at Valencia is a bit restrictive on flights depending on where you are in the UK


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi - thanks for reply

Just sounding it out really at present so it maybe alicante which i presume would be a lot more accesible on flights - we would be flying back into bristol or Bham.

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We did that, we chose Malaga cos the flights were cheaper and more frequent to Gatwick. AFAIK there isnt such a thing as an annual ticket, but you do get "frequent flyer" cards which offer you some benefits and perks (extra legroom, no flight change costs, VIP lounge, speedy boarding.... to name but a few). He used Monarch, Aer lingus and easy jet - as they were the main ones to do Gatwick - Malaga. He used to book a load of flights in advance and there were some as little as £10. However, in the end he became tired of the commute and the overall costs werent cheap - its not just the flights, but accommodation in the UK, airport driving and parking, the children had to go to an international school in Spain due to their ages.... 

DO NOT THINK THINGS ARE EASIER IN SPAIN!! Apart from the spring and the autumn, the summers can be too hot and the winters wet, cold and windy. Bureaucracy is a minefield, even if you are fluent in Spanish and all those things that we find annoying about the UK - they're in Spain too lol! Even those of us that think the UK is a soft touch - well Spain isnt and that can work against you. i guess, altho I love Spain, living in the UK is infinitely easier. As the one who lived with the kids in spain, I used to get annoyed that my OH wasnt around much and our lives were determined by ATC strikes, ash clouds, snow on runways........

However, if you're like me, you have to try it. Setting up isnt cheap, but if you have a bit of money and are determined, go over, find and area that you want to be in and do some fact finding

Jo xxx


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Jo - what are the schools like? - did you find it a better standard and were the kids quality of life improved??

Wife and I were talking - i currently get home at 7 and see kids for about 30 mins before bedtime and then leave before they get up so relocating means i see them for longer periods over a weekend

cost here is horrific - £350 month gas and electric,foods prices out of control - must be cheaper there?

Thankyou!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gaxxa said:


> Thanks Jo - what are the schools like? - did you find it a better standard and were the kids quality of life improved??
> 
> Wife and I were talking - i currently get home at 7 and see kids for about 30 mins before bedtime and then leave before they get up so relocating means i see them for longer periods over a weekend
> 
> ...


Whether or not it is cheaper to live in Spain than the UK depends entirely on where you choose to live. Utility bills depend on the type of house or flat you choose to live in.
I would gladly swap your monthly bills for mine

Food prices...again, it depends. IVA (Spanish VAT equivalent) is going up and will be imposed on foodstuffs that were previously exempt.

I used to do a weekly commute to the UK when I lived in Prague. Budget airlines have very restricted winter schedules and some don't fly at all to and from certain destinations off-season. Because of the delays and cancellations I was allowed BA Business Class flights with flexi-tickets which made the journey easier and at least guaranteed a flight home but even so it was tiring and I had had enough after I moved to Spain as what had been a ninety minute journey Prague-Heathrow with a ten minute taxi ride from my house to Prague airport became an almost three-hour flight to Malaga and an hour's journey to the airport from where I now live. So I packed it in and now only do a very occasional trip when invited to present something or chair a meeting. I should have flown to London today but the thought of London pre-Olympics put me off.

You are probably younger and have loads more energy than I, though....but there are an awful lot of things for you to ponder deeply on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gaxxa said:


> Thanks Jo - what are the schools like? - did you find it a better standard and were the kids quality of life improved??
> 
> Wife and I were talking - i currently get home at 7 and see kids for about 30 mins before bedtime and then leave before they get up so relocating means i see them for longer periods over a weekend
> 
> ...


 Electricity isnt, I'm not sure of the comparisons, but I'm certain its alot more! In Spain there is little in the way of central heating - so its usually electric heaters and its expensive in the winter cos the houses are hard to heat (tiles, poor insulation etc) and in the summer aircon, pool pumps etc. Gas isnt piped in spain (I think maybe one or two places have it??), so you wold need to buy bottles, which are a litttle cheaper than in the UK. Rent is cheaper and food is cheaper, altho Spain doesnt do as many "offers" (BOGOF etc). But any savings are negated by the cost of flights, parking, travel etc

You do sound like us, we used to think that my OH didnt see the kids cos he was working as you do and yes, he had more quality time in spain with us, but that said, he wasnt there on a day to day basis and actually missed out on the mundane side of things. I also found it hard work that I didnt have him around to just... well be there. His visits were great, but we used to always have an argument about something or other, he'd be tired from his commute, we expected a lot of him when he was there..... and then when he left we'd all be sad. Also cos my OH ran his own business in the Uk and the recession had hit, he spent far longer in the UK and far less time in Spain, which I'd get annoyed about. It also meant he didnt settle in spain and still wanted to do things in the UK - it did put our marriage to the test thats for sure!

However I loved it there and I always hoped that my husband could move his business there and be with us, but it didnt happen - spain was and still is in decline. So we're now back in the UK - with this lovely weather !! Spain living is more relaxed, probably cos in the heat its hard to be anything but. The weather does make everything and everyone happier and the way of life is great!

Schooling - if your children are over 10 then you should send them to an international school, which teaches in English and the curriculum is English. Spanish state schools are struggling financially, but their attitude and style is probably similar to schools in the UK 50 years ago????? which is better

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Electricity has gone up by 70% in Spain over the last six years and has to rise further because it's still not "paying its way" and the government is phasing out subsidies, I think I read that it's now the third most expensive in Europe. You'll be amazed how much you use just to keep cool in summer and warm in winter!

Remember also that when (if!) the euro recovers and/or the pound weakens in future, your living costs here will go up in real terms. A lot of people were caught out by this in the past.

Flying on a budget airline twice a week wouldn't be my idea of fun. Would your job be flexible enough so you could have, say, a five-day break every two weeks? Just a thought ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gaxxa said:


> Hi - thanks for reply
> 
> Just sounding it out really at present so it maybe alicante which i presume would be a lot more accesible on flights - we would be flying back into bristol or Bham.
> 
> Thanks!


Birmingham, is only to Alicante
I seem to remember there used to be flights Bristol to Valencia

Valencia flights are cheaper, because the airport taxes apparently are cheaper (or were!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Electricity has gone up by 70% in Spain over the last six years and has to rise further because it's still not "paying its way" and the government is phasing out subsidies, I think I read that it's now the third most expensive in Europe. You'll be amazed how much you use just to keep cool in summer and warm in winter!
> 
> Remember also that when (if!) the euro recovers and/or the pound weakens in future, your living costs here will go up in real terms. A lot of people were caught out by this in the past.
> 
> Flying on a budget airline twice a week wouldn't be my idea of fun. Would your job be flexible enough so you could have, say, a five-day break every two weeks? Just a thought ...


My Oh used to do it and initially it was ok, but he soon tired of it. My OH initially did the long weekend thing, but it got too much. He felt he wasnt in either place long enough to be able to relax. So he then did a week there and a week here, which gradually turned into 5 days in Spain and two weeks in the UK. He said the pressure became too much in the end and he started to dread going to Spain. we did this for four years.

The other thing was that I underestimated how much the kids missed friends and family. Skype wasnt enough. They got used to it and made new friends eventually, but initially it wasnt great - especially when dad was going back to their home town every week. My daughter used to beg him to take her with him. 

BTW, my kids were 10 (daughter) and 13(son) when we first arrived

Jo xxx


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

This is great - thanks for all the info

I think were going to take the plunge and do this - been talking about it for years and with kids being 8,7,4 and 3 then timing is better for them as well.If we don`t do it will be kicking ourselves in years to come!

Going to look at renting so if we don`t get on with it we can cut our losses and head back with tail between our legs!

I have my OB so i can make it flexible in terms of travel and long as in few days a week to keep a eye on them should work ok!

our one concern is schooling..with 4 it makes it very exxpensive - anyone put there kids through state system? 

thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaxxa said:


> This is great - thanks for all the info
> 
> I think were going to take the plunge and do this - been talking about it for years and with kids being 8,7,4 and 3 then timing is better for them as well.If we don`t do it will be kicking ourselves in years to come!
> 
> ...


my 2 girls have been in the state system since they were 4 & nearly 8 - we've never had any problems & they both settled in fine - they are 13 & 16 now 

snikpoh & PeskyWesky & a few others on here have also put their kids through the state system


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

that is good to know thankyou


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Birmingham, is only to Alicante
> I seem to remember there used to be flights Bristol to Valencia
> 
> Valencia flights are cheaper, because the airport taxes apparently are cheaper (or were!)


BMIBaby used to do spring/summer flights to Birmingham....I flew there in April direct with them but at that time of year there were no daily flights so I had to get the train to London and fly home from there.

I cannot stress how tiring - and extremely boring - these commutes are. Even with my access to the BA Lounges with free food, drink, magazines etc. it didn't make the time pass any quicker. Then you have to consider the inevitable delays which can add hours - or in the case of extreme weather, strikes, volcanic ash etc. etc. even days - to your journey. Don't forget....if you have these problems with budget airlines you have to sort yourself out. That's why I was allowed an expensive flexi-ticket so booking on another flight was no problem, I had priority and on more than one occasion 'bumped' some poor sod off a BA London - Prague flight.

No way will it add to your quality of life. Arriving home shattered and ill-tempered in the early hours of the morning certainly didn't add to mine.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gaxxa said:


> Going to look at renting so if we don`t get on with it we can cut our losses and head back with tail between our legs!


You shouldn't regard going back as a failure, just the end of an era! Even if you decide it's not the right thing for your family in the long term, you will have had a great adventure and lots of new experiences. The kids will grow up bilingual and aware that Britain isn't the centre of the universe. Go for it!


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks! - were all really excited now taken decision! - as for the commuting will see how it goes,can`t be any worse than sitting in hours of traffic in the pouring rain!

and if it gives the kids a push in right direction that is a massive plus!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gaxxa said:


> Thanks! - were all really excited now taken decision! - as for the commuting will see how it goes,can`t be any worse than sitting in hours of traffic in the pouring rain!
> 
> and if it gives the kids a push in right direction that is a massive plus!


 Dont burn your UK bridges tho. we'd have been in a terrible mess had we have not kept our UK house. But yes, go and take a look. Make sure you find a property thats not to far from the airport

To the quote I've highlighted in red........My husband says "oh yes it can" LOL!!! Ignore him, we did it when there were strikes, ash clouds, snow, rain/floods in Spain....!!! I'm sure you'll be fine

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You shouldn't regard going back as a failure, just the end of an era! Even if you decide it's not the right thing for your family in the long term, you will have had a great adventure and lots of new experiences. The kids will grow up bilingual and aware that Britain isn't the centre of the universe. Go for it!



Many children of British immigrants are growing up bilingual...and jobless......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Dont burn your UK bridges tho. we'd have been in a terrible mess had we have not kept our UK house. But yes, go and take a look. Make sure you find a property thats not to far from the airport
> 
> To the quote I've highlighted in red........My husband says "oh yes it can" LOL!!! Ignore him, we did it when there were strikes, ash clouds, snow, rain/floods in Spain....!!! I'm sure you'll be fine
> 
> Jo xxx


lol re: the rain - I don't know of many kids in the UK who frequently don't go to school beacause the rain is so heavy that it's impossible to cross the road which is now a river!!

& I don't mean freak floods - I mean several times every winter

& we don't live in the middle of nowhere up a dirt track - we live in town a few 100 meters from the school!


----------



## gaxxa (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL Jo - i`m sure I will have others on plane to gripe too to get me over it!

sure we will be fine - looking to rent our place for a year and see how it all goes!

"Many children of British immigrants are growing up bilingual...and jobless...... " - as much as I would like them to get a job and contribute think there a little young still so not a issue at present!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> lol re: the rain - I don't know of many kids in the UK who frequently don't go to school beacause the rain is so heavy that it's impossible to cross the road which is now a river!!
> 
> & I don't mean freak floods - I mean several times every winter
> 
> & we don't live in the middle of nowhere up a dirt track - we live in town a few 100 meters from the school!



I remember the year when my dog died cos we couldnt get out of the house to the vets due to the floods. The main bridge in Cartama was flooded so the kids couldnt get to school (altho it didnt matter cos our road was flooded and the main road outside had slid down the hill!!). Hubby couldnt get from the airport to the house, the electricty kept cutting out, I'd run out of gas cylinders and worse than that - cigarettes LOL!! We sat there for days, huddled in blankets.

Yes, that was a bad winter. It rained from October til April! I dont think last winter was as bad, altho by then we were back in the UK and I have to say that the UK copes with the winter much better, central heating, carpets, decent roads and believe it or not cheaper utilities!!! - the summer is a different matter. The only good thing about a UK summer is that there arent as many mozzies or flies lol

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I remember the year when my dog died cos we couldnt get out of the house to the vets due to the floods. The main bridge in Cartama was flooded so the kids couldnt get to school (altho it didnt matter cos our road was flooded and the main road outside had slid down the hill!!). Hubby couldnt get from the airport to the house, the electricty kept cutting out, I'd run out of gas cylinders and worse than that - cigarettes LOL!! We sat there for days, huddled in blankets.
> 
> Yes, that was a bad winter. It rained from October til April! I dont think last winter was as bad, altho by then we were back in the UK and I have to say that the UK copes with the winter much better, central heating, carpets, decent roads and believe it or not cheaper utilities!!! - the summer is a different matter. The only good thing about a UK summer is that there arent as many mozzies or flies lol
> 
> Jo xxx


this happens every winter here though - there are several days when they either go in late or not at all because it would be too dangerous to attempt the roads

& that's apart from the occasions the schools are officially closed due to high alert for floods - _every winter_

& the flies are so bad this summer that I've been seriously considering using fly spray as deodorant 

& would you believe that I had to run the tumbledrier to dry towels which had been out all night 'drying' ......in 90% humidity!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> this happens every winter here though - there are several days when they either go in late or not at all because it would be too dangerous to attempt the roads
> 
> & that's apart from the occasions the schools are officially closed due to high alert for floods - _every winter_
> 
> ...



We still have our heating on, our winter duvet AND I still have my teddy shaped hot water bottle lol!!!!

the beginning of July and I'm sitting here in a vest, jumper, jeans, winter socks and boots on. When I go to Tescos in a moment, I'll be wearing a waterproof jacket and my heated car seat will go on!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.. actually a few weeks ago here we had flooding, it even made the national news. It was absolutely and definitely nowhere near as bad as it was in Spain, who simply took it in their stride. The UK make such a fuss!!

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We still have our heating on, our winter duvet AND I still have my teddy shaped hot water bottle lol!!!!
> 
> the beginning of July and I'm sitting here in a vest, jumper, jeans, winter socks and boots on. When I go to Tescos in a moment, I'll be wearing a waterproof jacket and my heated car seat will go on!
> 
> Jo xxx


that IS ridiculous for July

I guess the point is, though, that the weather in both countries brings its own unique challenges!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gaxxa said:


> LOL Jo - i`m sure I will have others on plane to gripe too to get me over it!
> 
> sure we will be fine - looking to rent our place for a year and see how it all goes!
> 
> "Many children of British immigrants are growing up bilingual...and jobless...... " - as much as I would like them to get a job and contribute think there a little young still so not a issue at present!!


That was just my usual pessimistic reminder that Spain is not the 'dream' some folks imagine it to be. Youth unemployment is truly dreadful here, as you can see from other posts. 

I think I'm the only person currently posting who has actually done the weekly -and occasionally daily -commutes *myself...[/B As I said, you are younger and more resilient - and perhaps less of a moaner than I am - but it isn't just like getting on and off a bus. It takes great chunks out of your time and if you use budget airlines there will be an awful lot of uncertainty and unforeseen expense. It would be daft to ignore these very important factors and I'm sure you'll bear them in mind. But then you say you have some flexibility which I didn't have. I was obliged to be at a certain place at a precise time for a meeting, seminar etc.

Personally, I'd rent your house for six months contracts not twelve and I would check very carefully the current law relating to landlords and tenants. Bear in mind too that you will need your accountant to ensure the tax you will pay on any rental income is kept to a legal minimum.

The main point in your favour is that you won't be looking for work in Spain.*


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I think I'm the only person currently posting who has actually done the weekly -and occasionally daily -commutes *myself...[/B *


*

I did the weekly commute a few months after we settled in here.
At that time, we were very short on money and I had run out of ideas on how to make a few extra Euros here. And also, in those days there were flights from Granada airport to Gatwick (not so now...).

5 months later, I gave up that weekly commute.

Although things were easy enough at the Granada end (although flights were often severely delayed...), the Gatwick end was a nightmare with delays at every point.

Then there was catching the train (if the flight hadn't been so delayed all trains had stopped running for the night), which was crowded and slow (stopping at almost every stop on the line) and then finally catching a bus at the other end (also delayed and often crowded).
And, of course, this all had to be done in reverse a few days later...

After a while, I gave up trying to save money and ordered a taxi from Gatwick and again to Gatwick for the flight back.
At that point (and allowing for my bad temper about the whole thing ) we agreed that enough was enough.
Luckily I had found another way to earn a living in Spain by then, otherwise I would have insisted we gave up and went back to the UK (even though we had sold up nearly everything to come here...).*


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> I did the weekly commute a few months after we settled in here.
> At that time, we were very short on money and I had run out of ideas on how to make a few extra Euros here. And also, in those days there were flights from Granada airport to Gatwick (not so now...).
> 
> 5 months later, I gave up that weekly commute.
> ...


Ahh...two masochists
Yes, it's not something to do long-term..but people need to find that out for themselves.
When I think of the number of times my flight Gibraltar - Heathrow was cancelled due to bad weather...a bus to Malaga,out at the Gib/Spain border in pouring rain, back in again... then piddling about checking in again at Malaga (cue understandable outrage from tourists on having their cheap Gib alcohol taken away), worries in case crew of waiting plane had gone past the permitted 'flying hours'...
Finally taking off five hours after scheduled time, arriving at Heathrow at 02.00, calling disgruntled son to come and fetch me - he lives twenty minutes or so from H/row...then upsetting everyone at the meeting later that morning because of vile temper through lack of sleep...
You need a clear head when you're discussing the provisions of the Single Equality Act with the Home Office and DTI....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband did it for four years and yes, all of those things and more! 

Another thing to take into account is that if your children are at a Spanish school, yes they'll become fluent fairly quickly (well the younger ones will), but you and your partner will need to not only learn a bit of Spanish to help with the copious amounts of homework, but to attend parents evenings etc. And it will be down to you to make sure that their English studies are up to scratch in case you return. I know of many a British child who has joined a spanish school in their formative years, only to leave at 16 and be unable to read or write English.

anyway, I think thats most of the major negatives dealt with. the rest are positives. Life is great, theres plenty to do and see, its more relaxed than the UK, there are more open spaces, its less of a nanny state (not always a good thing..), of course there's the weather, the sandy beaches, outdoor living, crime used to be better, but I fear that since the economic crisis, its rising sharply. Unfortunately, spain isnt as generous with "handouts, dole etc as the UK.

Financially, the best way to deal with tax, child allowance etc. Is to put everything in Spain in your wifes name and you act as a visitor. That way, YOU are still eligible for child allowance (your wife wont be once she leaves the UK), you can fill out the S1 form to enable your family to receive free healthcare in Spain (this is all assuming that you are paying NI in the UK) and you cant be in Spain for more than 183 days a year, or you may be expected to pay tax there.

jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking back, yes, I did three years of commuting from Prague and just under two years from Spain. But then I also did trips all over Europe from Prague so sometimes did two trips a week.

Some people might thrive on it but after the initial novelty wears off it becomes one heck of a dreary, boring chore.

The fact that I wasn't paying for my flights helped a lot too 

I began to find it exhausting and extremely tedious which is why I'm sitting in my house in Spain today about to have a swim instead of being in a stuffy artificially-lit room in a basement in the TUC HQ London..

Although I've passed on a possible visit to T K Maxx...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Go for it!!!! We've been here for nearly two years and have (at the moment) no intention of returning to the UK. If we leave Spain I suspect it will be for another country but never UK. Electricity is expensive which is why we are slowly converting to gas. We have a gas fire and log fire for heating in the winter which is more than enough (too hot at times) but it is important to choose your home carefully. Our first place had doors that resembled badly made fly curtains they let in so many drafts (and flies and spiders come to think about it). 

Gas is much cheaper than UK. In the winter, our highest usage, we go through 2 or 3 bottles a month and summer it is less than one a month and since, for us (wimps like JoJo who must be in temps of around 45C every minute of every day (joking JoJo!!)and winter with gas heating is 4 months max so worst case is around €700 per year compared to two and a half grand back in UK...

We were still having BBQs in the day right through December last winter but the nights can be cold which we find wonderful after a searing summer. We have a pool which really adds to the electric bill but cleaning and maintaining them is really really easy once you know how and right now we use it every day to cool off - when we aren't working.

As for schools, I wouldn't bother with International schools for kids that are the age yours are. They are very good but very expensive, and the Spanish state system is excellent with maths, history and science teaching way ahead of current UK state standards. I am aware of a few private schools in UK and they are taking international GCE equivalent exams which I'm told are considerably more demanding than the (imo) pointless GCSE's presently in place in UK. I've said it before and I'll say it again, my daughter, 8 years ago (and they are easier now) got a C in maths without answering a single question. 

Come to Spain but keep your expectations to a minimum, be prepared to enter a lifestyle you never dreamed of, be prepared to change your outlook on nearly everything, forget materialism, and if, in the end, it doesn't work out for you, at the very least you can return to the UK, heads held hight and say at least we tried....

I've spotted that I am rambling again. Time for a brandy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Go for it!!!! We've been here for nearly two years and have (at the moment) no intention of returning to the UK. If we leave Spain I suspect it will be for another country but never UK. Electricity is expensive which is why we are slowly converting to gas. We have a gas fire and log fire for heating in the winter which is more than enough (too hot at times) but it is important to choose your home carefully. Our first place had doors that resembled badly made fly curtains they let in so many drafts (and flies and spiders come to think about it).
> 
> Gas is much cheaper than UK. In the winter, our highest usage, we go through 2 or 3 bottles a month and summer it is less than one a month and since, for us (wimps like JoJo who must be in temps of around 45C every minute of every day (joking JoJo!!)and winter with gas heating is 4 months max so worst case is around €700 per year compared to two and a half grand back in UK...
> 
> ...



No-one would disagree with the thrust of that...although remember that there are as many experiences of Spain as there are expectations. Everyone's situation is unique to them. You're happy here, so am I now - it took me a good six months to stop being in 'Central European mode', though. When people in the UK or Prague ask me how life is in Spain I always say 'Wonderful....for me'. My son confidently expected that life in Spain wouldn't suit me and that I'd soon be scuttling off to France or Switzerland! We did intend to spend some time in France then back to the UK but we're firmly settled here and will stay.
The main plus point is that the OP won't be looking for work which is really the main stumbling block for most immigrants..
The only downside is the commute which some of us have experience of and didn't enjoy.
But just as different people have different experiences in Spain, the same with commuting. He might actually enjoy it....


----------



## urbanroadwarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi 
we are living the dream so far,we moved 12 weeks ago to Alcossebre, 1 1/2 hours north of valencia, nr castellon (new airport hopefully opening next year).
I have two children nine(with Mild Autism) and five. They have started at the local school , straight in no real knowledge of spanish or valencian , we know that if they really dont settle there is a British school at Castellon with a bus ride 40 minutesalthough this is a private school.
So far they are fine,us as parents feel worse at sending them, our five year old has already learnt loads of spanish and is teaching us phrases .
My OH is commuting but not monday to thursday, we were doing this in the uk so have tried to change it around here so he spends more time with us then he did before.We ar lucky enough not to have had to sell in Uk, I would seriously consider renting first before making the big move.
He goes from Valencia to Bristol, from April to end of October and then will be have to go Valencia- Gatwick over the winter period as the flights stop to Bristol during the winter.
This area is brilliant for families and is unspoilt to mass tourism, weather is lovely not to hot in summer like down south, and mild winters, its all about outside living.
There is about 500 Brits around , mainly older generation but like us new families coming in.
We chose here for the networking of doctors, dentists and schools as well as easy access to airports. Come and see it for yourself and good luck with your decision, 
so far no regrets for us.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

We bought a bank repossession in Andalucía a couple of years ago and my husband has been commuting to the UK regularly to attend to his business and keep an eye on our UK property which we have kept. My work takes me all over the world so travelling from Spain to any given destination is just the same a travelling from the UK and very easy from Malaga airport. 

We have no children so are not hampered by this consideration and have remained as non-residents so as not to be liable for tax in Spain on our income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> We bought a bank repossession in Andalucía a couple of years ago and my husband has been commuting to the UK regularly to attend to his business and keep an eye on our UK property which we have kept. My work takes me all over the world so travelling from Spain to any given destination is just the same a travelling from the UK and very easy from Malaga airport.
> 
> We have no children so are not hampered by this consideration and have remained as non-residents so as not to be liable for tax in Spain on our income.


:welcome:


sounds like the best of all possible worlds 


how much time do you actually get to spend here though.........& it doesn't sound like you can see much of each other:confused2:


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

My husband's visits to the UK are more flexible than my commitments so we manage an average of a week to ten days here together each month, sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> My husband's visits to the UK are more flexible than my commitments so we manage an average of a week to ten days here together each month, sometimes more, sometimes less.


not too much or too little then

how do manage to neither of you be resident - do you count the number of days you spend here?

it's something that comes up a lot when people commute


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

We each spend much less than a total of half the year here so we are not tax residents.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

gaxxa said:


> This is great - thanks for all the info
> 
> I think were going to take the plunge and do this - been talking about it for years and with kids being 8,7,4 and 3 then timing is better for them as well.If we don`t do it will be kicking ourselves in years to come!
> 
> ...



How exciting!!! Good for you - if you are in a position to move to Spain and not worry about finding work, I would recommend it, as long as you do your research. BUT, as the wise ones on here have pointed out it is not all sun, sand and sangria here!!! There is the mundane, run-of-the-mill things that you would find in the UK and some new situations which will make your mind boggle 

We moved to Spain almost a year ago and have vowed not to move back to Scotland (if we do move, like others, we may move onto another country instead). We have 2 children (aged 9 and 6 this year) and both are in the local state school. They have settled in very well and both made new friends quickly. My daughter (the eldest) was lucky in that there was already an English girl in her class who had been here since she was 3 years old and so she was able to help my daughter at the start. My son was not so lucky and was thrown in at the deep end but soon caught on! Both speak/understand more Spanish than they let on to us which drives us mad lol!!! We feel that the standard of education here is a lot higher, certainly better than that of the area of Scotland in which we were living, and homework is very important here, which we like (although it takes us longer than the locals I imagine what with translating most things etc!!!). 

We have an international school close by and as an example, a primary 1 child attracts an annual fee of around €4,000. That's not including uniform, books, any before/after school care/activities, lunches and transport. In the state school, we have to pay for books and last year this was around €400 total for the 2 of them, plus pens/pencils/bags which can all be picked up quite cheaply in papelerias/chinese bazaars. Our 2 do not stay for El Comedor (food) after school finishes at 2pm, but I think this is around €400 a year in our state school (and usually you gets discounts for more than 1 child attending lunch). 

I am fortunate enough that I don't have to work and so I am a lady of leisure, enabling me to spend more time with the kids making sure that they are doing their homework for example!! I am also fortunate that I had a knowledge of Spanish before we moved here (I studied it in secondary school many moons ago but it is slowly seeping back into the brain lol). This makes it slightly easier for me to help with homework and speak to other parents/teachers. That said, I still like to take a bilingual friend along to parent/teacher meetings, purely because I am 1 of 3 sets of parents with English speaking children in the school, and I cannot expect teachers etc to slow down when speaking purely for my benefit. I have also been lucky that my landlady speaks English very well and a couple of the Spanish mums speak English too, so there is always someone to help me if I get stuck. IMO, even if you do have a strong knowledge of Spanish, it helps to have someone Native (and willintg to help!!) you can turn to for help should you need it!

Of course, things may be completely different depending on your own circumstances and area of Spain that you choose to live in - as many others have said, something done 1 way in Valencia will be done in a completely different way in Murcia!!! I hope this info is helpful and IMO, my daughter being 8 years old when she started was the limit, I think she would have struggled if she had been a couple of years older. If you want any more info, I can certainly try and help although I have a feeling that I may be waffling on a bit here!!!! :tape2:


----------



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

*better late than never!*

Hi, I have only just seen this post so forgive me for not putting word to post sooner! I feel like my family is in a similar position to yours, my husband has a business in the uk that he wants to run from here. He will be returning to the UK when he needs to attend meetings as and when needed, it could be once a week for a few days or once a month ( although I doubt it!) At the moment we are over in Spain for the kids school holidays, my two children are 2 and 5. We are using this time to see how things go with regards to if we can manage here, if the kids are happy etc. I can honestly say that the month we have been here has been great ( I know its not a long time and I am aware of that ) My 5 yr oldwas swimming by the end of week one and is now a confident swimmer, and my two year old is close behind. Also time with the hubby is much better, he even manages to join us down at the beach for an hour before starting work! They have even managed to pick up some Spanish! We also have our dogs here and they seem quite settled. So now we are looking at schools for the long term. We are lucky in that the area we are in has a great private Spanish school, that takes aged three and up so our kids can go to school together. At the moment life is great here, but I am well aware that things can go pear shaped although I hope not, and I am not really looking forward to returning to the uk. We are currently in the Gandia area of Spain, and if there are any other mums from the area please let me know....maybe we can do cafe con leche!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I will add our experience of commuting back and forwards to the UK, as we have been doing this on and off (and now on again) for nearly three years. 

It is hard. It wouldn't be something I would recommend for the long term BUT it is possible. My OH has generally speaking been required to be in the UK for the working week and has tried to come back weekends. Initially his contract was flexible which allowed him to squeeze the extra day on to the weekend and have three days with us often as not. However, flights schedules have an annoying habit of changing, delays/cancellations/diversions to other airports etc etc are really very frequent and cause a fair amount of stress. Prices for flights are astronomical through the holidays, and you have to factor in transport costs too/from the airport (gatwick express is not cheap). Cheaper flights are often not cheap if they land at an airport after the last train connection into the city (Stanstead flights fall foul of this one). OK, so you are prepared to cope with all that.....

Family life is different. My OH felt like he was having a holiday when he came over. I was the one making a network of acquaintances, the children were making friends, and then everything changes when the OH lands because you want 'quality time' as a family. In some senses this is a little manufactured. Again, it's difficult, but not totally impossible.

We would rather not be in this situation, but at the moment it suits our financial needs. We would not contemplate it forever and I would think my OH will take another sabbatical when his current contract finishes. We are fortunate that we are able to do this I know. 

Good luck if you do decide to go ahead.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> Electricity isnt, I'm not sure of the comparisons, but I'm certain its alot more! In Spain there is little in the way of central heating - so its usually electric heaters and its expensive in the winter cos the houses are hard to heat (tiles, poor insulation etc) and in the summer aircon, pool pumps etc. Gas isnt piped in spain (I think maybe one or two places have it??), so you wold need to buy bottles, which are a litttle cheaper than in the UK. Rent is cheaper and food is cheaper, altho Spain doesnt do as many "offers" (BOGOF etc). But any savings are negated by the cost of flights, parking, travel etc
> 
> You do sound like us, we used to think that my OH didnt see the kids cos he was working as you do and yes, he had more quality time in spain with us, but that said, he wasnt there on a day to day basis and actually missed out on the mundane side of things. I also found it hard work that I didnt have him around to just... well be there. His visits were great, but we used to always have an argument about something or other, he'd be tired from his commute, we expected a lot of him when he was there..... and then when he left we'd all be sad. Also cos my OH ran his own business in the Uk and the recession had hit, he spent far longer in the UK and far less time in Spain, which I'd get annoyed about. It also meant he didnt settle in spain and still wanted to do things in the UK - it did put our marriage to the test thats for sure!
> 
> ...


We lived in Spain for 12 months a while back on the coast and the electrics cost about 40 euros a month...water was more epxensive though. That was 40 euros a month with electric heaters during late autumn, wineter and early spring and also an electric hob...no gas but I think that's about 13 euros a month and you can get the bottles delivered.
Food is about 100 euros a week including all the wine you could need and fresh food.
So, personally would say Spain is definitely cheape rbut you will probbaly end up paying the extra in flights andtransport costs.
I too would be intereste din commuting but I'm not sure the time would be reasonable something like 6 or 7 hours door to door from London.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

qwertyjjj said:


> We lived in Spain for 12 months a while back on the coast and the electrics cost about 40 euros a month...water was more epxensive though. That was 40 euros a month with electric heaters during late autumn, wineter and early spring and also an electric hob...no gas but I think that's about 13 euros a month and you can get the bottles delivered.
> Food is about 100 euros a week including all the wine you could need and fresh food.
> So, personally would say Spain is definitely cheape rbut you will probbaly end up paying the extra in flights andtransport costs.
> I too would be intereste din commuting but I'm not sure the time would be reasonable something like 6 or 7 hours door to door from London.


how long ago?

electricity has gone up exponentially in the last year or so - most people I know are paying 2-3 times what they were paying, say, 18 months ago

water I pay around 40 every two months

we have piped gas, so I don't know if that works out less - but gas bottles are over 16€ now


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> how long ago?
> 
> electricity has gone up exponentially in the last year or so - most people I know are paying 2-3 times what they were paying, say, 18 months ago
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same! We use around 120 euros a month in electricity for a three bed townhouse and we never use electric heaters or aircon!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I was going to say the same! We use around 120 euros a month in electricity for a three bed townhouse and we never use electric heaters or aircon!


we've had the aircon on for the past few days, the humidity has been so high it's been like living in a sauna......... I'm dreading the electricity bills 

we're OK with fans at night - but as soon as you move around to do _anything _ you look & feel as if you've been swimming fully clothed


----------

